# Remote Desktop für Linux?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kenne natürlich freenx und vnc, aber das ist nicht, was ich suche.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit, den Desktop eines anderen Linux PCs fernzusteuern, aber so, das derjenige der vor dem jeweiligen PC sitzt sieht was ich mache.

Bei Windows geht das z.B. hervorragend mit Teamviewer.

Gibt es so etwas auch für Linux?

----------

## bell

Mit VNC lässt sich der Desktop doch auch steuern? TeamViewer hat den Vorteil dass man an der Firewall vorbei kommt da dazwischen ein "Service Provider" hängt so dass sich beide Rechner "Ausgehend" zum Provider-Server verbinden.

TeamViewer sollte auch unter Linux (Mit Hilfe von Wine) laufen. Siehe zB: http://gpo.zugaina.org/net-misc/teamviewer

----------

## 3PO

THX.

Teamviewer funktioniert ganz gut, auch ohne wine.  :Wink: 

----------

## bell

Doch doch. Schaue mal in die installierten Verzeichnisse, da ist ein eigener wine drin  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Ich betreibe jetzt mal etwas Leichenschändung weil mir als Supporter dieses Thema auch ziemlich wichtig ist.  :Wink: 

Seit neustem gibt es von AnyDesk endlich auch eine Remotesupport-Lösung die nativ auf Linux läuft und sogar portabel ist. Sie hat laut Hersteller zwar noch den Alpha Status aber für mich ist das schon mal ein großer Schritt hin zur Akzeptanz von Linux über den Serverbereich hinweg.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Ich betreibe jetzt mal etwas Leichenschändung weil mir als Supporter dieses Thema auch ziemlich wichtig ist. 
> 
> Seit neustem gibt es von AnyDesk endlich auch eine Remotesupport-Lösung die nativ auf Linux läuft und sogar portabel ist. Sie hat laut Hersteller zwar noch den Alpha Status aber für mich ist das schon mal ein großer Schritt hin zur Akzeptanz von Linux über den Serverbereich hinweg.

 DAS ist doch mal eine nette (und wichtige) Entwicklung!

----------

## schmidicom

Martin Gräßlin vom KDE Team scheint unter Remote etwas anderes zu verstehen.  :Sad: 

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/22846/comm/1/show-all-comments.html

Ich hoffe ja trotzdem das irgendwann auch im KDE etwas Einzug hält was dem von AnyDesk und RDP ähnlich ist.

----------

## musv

Ehrlich, ich kann Martins Argumente nachvollziehen. Im Endeffekt müssten wohl sãmtliche Remoteprotokolle in KDE implementiert werden, damit jeder zufrieden ist. 

Und natürlich sollte es auch noch funktionieren, wenn man einen anderen Windowmanger nutzt als KWin (bei mir e16).

----------

## schmidicom

Eigentlich ist mir das Protokoll an sich ziemlich egal, so lange es so performant wie möglich ist und es auch genügend Clients dafür gibt, jedoch nicht der Funktionsumfang. Einzelne Apps (welche vermutlich auch erst mal laufen müssen um erreichbar zu sein) aus der ferne übernehmen zu können ist zwar "nice to have" aber nicht mal ansatzweise mit dem zu vergleichen was unter Windows über RDP (Support, VDI, etc.) schon seit langem möglich ist.

----------

## musv

Ich denke, du willst die Diskussion in eine Richtung führen, in die Martin nicht gehen will. Er sieht die Remoteprotokolle nicht als Aufgabe von KDE an. Das heißt nicht, dass RDP &  Co. nicht mit KDE funktionieren können. Aber sie gehören nicht zum Aufgabenfeld von KDE. 

Andernfalls müsste jeder Windowmanger seine eigene Protokollimplementierung mitbringen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich denke, du willst die Diskussion in eine Richtung führen, in die Martin nicht gehen will.

 

Nö, ich finde nur wenn man schon irgendwelche Remotegeschichten, als Ersatz für die Netzwerkfähigkeiten vom X, einbaut sollte man es gleich richtig machen oder einfach beleiben lassen.

Und zu dieser Meinung stehe ich.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Er sieht die Remoteprotokolle nicht als Aufgabe von KDE an. Das heißt nicht, dass RDP &  Co. nicht mit KDE funktionieren können. Aber sie gehören nicht zum Aufgabenfeld von KDE.

 

Was war dann mit dem VNC welches eine Zeit lang im KDE-Desktop eingebaut wurde und möglicherweise wiederkommt?

 *musv wrote:*   

> Andernfalls müsste jeder Windowmanger seine eigene Protokollimplementierung mitbringen.

 

Mit Wayland wollen sie ja das Zepter selbst in die Hand nehmen und dazu gehört dann doch auch die Netzwerkfähigkeit?

----------

## tazinblack

Also als pendant zu RDP würde ich am ehesten noch X2go sehen, das verwende ich nachdem ich mit irgendwelchen VNCs immer mehr Probleme hatte als sie lösten.

Das Problem ist, dass man halt SSH Zugang braucht, was, sofern man das in die Firma macht, i.d.R. firewallseitig kein SSH durchgelassen wird.

Argument ist dann immer, dass man über SSH ja alles Mögliche tunneln kann und auch Dateien übertragen.

----------

## musv

Ich hatte mal hier einen Thread zu Anydesk aufgemacht. 

Mal auf deutsch meine Erfahrungen:

Ich hatte es ausprobiert. Die Installation über das Ebuild klappt problemlos. Beim Start erscheint eine GUI. Hab ich nicht herausgefunden, ob man das Ding irgendwie auch headless starten kann. Dann sieht man 2 Textfelder. Im oberen steht die (öffentlich zugängliche Anydesk-)Adresse des eigenen Rechners, im unteren Feld kann man die Adresse eintragen, mit der man sich verbinden will. Laut Anleitung kann man sich angeblich auch im lokalen Netz verbinden über den normalen Rechnername. Bei mir wollte das nicht funktionieren. Ich hab die Verbindung nur über die öffentliche Anydesk-Adresse hinbekommen. 

Will man sich verbinden, poppt auf dem anderen Rechner eine Anfrage zur Genehmigung oder Ablehnung der Verbindung. 

Nach Annahme konnte ich dann ein weißes Fenster ohne Inhalt bewundern. Die Verbindung war aber lt. Status aufgebaut. Ich dachte zuerst, es liegt an e16 als Windowmanager, aber auch mit KDE4 funktionierte es nicht. Ist wohl noch dem Alpha-Status geschuldet. 

Was mich aber an Anydesk stört:

Bisher betreue ich 2 entfernte Rechner über VPN. Ich log mich bei Bedarf auf den Kisten per SSH ein. Brauch ich den Desktop, starte ich x11vnc mit Setzen der Displayvariable. Bei Anydesk benötigt man zwangsläufig jemanden auf der anderen Seite, der auf "Verbindung annehmen" klickt. Das ist Mist. Log ich mich auf meinem HTPC per VNCViewer ein, um in Kodi irgendwelche Eingaben zu erleichtern (HTPC hat nur eine Fernbedienung), poppt dort das Fenster mit Bitte um Annahme der Verbindung auf. Auch Mist. 

Über die Geschwindigkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, da es bei mir einfach nichts anzeigte. Von der Bedienung her ist es nichts für mich. Ich finde die GUI sinnlos, überflüssig und eher störend. Und der Annahmezwang durch die Gegenstelle erleichtert mir die Arbeit auch nicht gerade. 

Immerhin hat mich jemand auf den Tipp mit noxdamage beim VNC-Server gebracht. Auch die Scale-Option bei VNC macht sich auf meinem HiDPI-Display klasse. Bisher ist damit VNC alternativlos für mich. 

Btw. mit x2go hatte ich auch mal rumgespielt. Hatte ein paar Konfigurationsprobleme, bis es halbwegs lief. Was ich damit nicht hinbekommen hatte, war die Übernahme des laufenden Desktops eines Users, d.h. x2godesktopsharing. Klappt das bei jemanden?

----------

## tazinblack

 *musv wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Btw. mit x2go hatte ich auch mal rumgespielt. Hatte ein paar Konfigurationsprobleme, bis es halbwegs lief. Was ich damit nicht hinbekommen hatte, war die Übernahme des laufenden Desktops eines Users, d.h. x2godesktopsharing. Klappt das bei jemanden?

 

Das kannte ich bisher noch nicht. Gibt es da ein ebuild für? Hab keines gefunden.

Mit VNC hatte ich immer das Problem, das Buchstaben oft vielfach kamen oder sich die Sitzung aufgehängt hat.

Und ich glaube die pipe ging auch nicht von remote. Mit x2go bin ich sehr zufrieden zumal auch der Cache sehr effektiv zu sein scheint. Man merkt keinen Lag durch die Latenz der Leitung. Da meine Kiste im Büro 24x7 läuft wäre ein Verbinden auf eine vorhandene Sitzung super, das fehlt mir noch.

----------

## musv

Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, läuft x2go wohl unter CentOS und Debian recht brauchbar. Unter Gentoo muss es eigentlich eine einzige Katastrophe sein, wenn man diesem Thread glauben darf. 

Ich hatte es mal angetestet, konnte dann wohl irgendwie auf einem anderen Rechner eine Desktop-Session starten. Allerdings brauch ich genau dieses Feature eher sehr selten. Normalerweise reicht mir SSH und Konsole. Den anderen Desktop brauch ich eigentlich nur, um irgendwelchen Leuten in der Familie zu helfen, wenn ich ihnen zeigen muss, wo sie hinzuklicken haben.

Im Grunde genommen wäre mir ein VNC mit optimiertem Protokoll am liebsten, d.h. Aufruf von sowohl Client als auch Server ausschließlich über die Konsole. Eine GUI halte ich für überflüssig in dieser Anwendung.

Btw. Spice fand ich von der Performance her auch ganz nett. Bisher kenn ich das aber ausschließlich im Zusammenhang mit Qemu. Soweit ich das verstanden hab. müsste man wohl den Xorg-Server mit QXL-Treiber starten, um dann Remotezugriff auf den Desktop zu haben. Ist also auch nicht dazu geeignet, mal einen Server in einer laufenden Sitzung zu starten.

----------

## strangerthandreams

Wir nutzen an der Uni sehr erfolgreich x2go unter Gentoo. Wenn man es erst einmal eingerichtet hat, läuft das echt gut und ressourcenschonend. Das Schöne ist, dass alles per SSH getunnelt wird und der Client sogar 2-Faktor-Auth erlaubt wie z.B. Google Authenticator. So lass ich unseren HPC-Server im öffentlichen Netz hängen mit nur einem Dienst und die Studis können drauf rumrödeln bis die Sockel glühen.

Der Vorteil von x2go ist ganz eindeutig, dass mehrere Nutzer an einer Maschine angemeldet sein können und eigene unabhängige Sessions bedienen. Das ist für ein Server ein "must-have" und deshalb scheidet VNC aus.

----------

